# Sam Adams Double Boch



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone have it?

I was kind of tired but feeling the beer a little too quickly. I looked and found out it was 8.8%! It was my first time having it. I found the beer a little malty - but on the whole - quite nice. Anyone else have it?

Cordovan


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Cordovan said:


> Anyone have it?
> 
> I was kind of tired but feeling the beer a little too quickly. I looked and found out it was 8.8%! It was my first time having it. I found the beer a little malty - but on the whole - quite nice. Anyone else have it?
> 
> Cordovan


8.8%? I'll have to pick some up! :drunken_smilie:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've had the double bock before, I thought it was great...then again, I'm a huge fan of Sam Adams (now I know some smartass know-it-all is gonna try and be cool and say somehting about how Sam Adams is "unsophisticated" and "beneath their oh so refined pallate" but guess how much I care...I know what I like...), I've sampled almost all their offerings (including Utopias), the only ones I've yet to try are the Milennium edtion (yeah, I know...good luck), both of the Hollertaus (sp?), the hef, and the chocolate bock...one word of warning though, I'd steer clear of the tripple bock...the one that comes in the blue bottle that looks like a small champagne bottle...it's onne of sam's only rare misses...that and the cream stout...any-who...the tripple bock...it's like Utopias in that you're supposed to sip it one shot at a time...but it lacks all the charm of Utopias (which is a very weird brew indeed...but still pretty good...)the tripple bock tastes like...well...imagine kissing a girl who just smoked about 3 cigarettes back to back while eating maple syrup and soy sauce...yeah...it's kinda like that...


----------



## jlmwrite (Dec 27, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> now I know some smartass know-it-all is gonna try and be cool and say somehting about how Sam Adams is "unsophisticated" and "beneath their oh so refined pallate"


You know, I'm a bit of a beer snob, and I think SA has some wonderful offerings! As of late, they seem to be playing the "more hops is better" one-upsmanship with other brewers, but they still put out some really good beers.

If this one is extra-malty, then I've gotta try it!


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

jlmwrite said:


> If this one is extra-malty, then I've gotta try it!


extra malty doesnt even begin to describe it...if you like malt even a little bit you'll really enjoy the double boch...


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

I too am a tad but of a beer snob - but, especially for the money, SA can really compete. I haven't had a chance to get some more DB, but high on the agenda. I think I'll have to stock up as I believe it is being produced as a season brew.

Cordovan


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> it's onne of sam's only rare misses...


Have you tried the Cherry Wheat or the Cranberry something or other? I had to spill it out.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

rkipperman said:


> Have you tried the Cherry Wheat or the Cranberry something or other? I had to spill it out.


The Cherry wheat is one of my favorites...and the cranberry lambic, while kind of different, is not bad at all...

it's funny, because usually I dont like sweet beers, but for whatever reason I really do enjoy the cherry and honey taste of the cherry wheat, I find it to be really refreshing...


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> The Cherry wheat is one of my favorites...and the cranberry lambic, while kind of different, is not bad at all...
> 
> it's funny, because usually I dont like sweet beers, but for whatever reason I really do enjoy the cherry and honey taste of the cherry wheat, I find it to be really refreshing...


I guess it really is a matter of taste. Personally, I will stick to the non-flavored beers.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I dunno...I mean Sam has made some very unusual beers that just really seem to work...at lest for me...I find that for the most part they are able to make some strange brews (Scotch Ale, White Ale, Cherry Wheat, Old Fezziwig, Cranberry Lambic, Honey Porter, and of course the undisputed king of all weird beers, Utopias) that just do it for me, I guess that for whatever reason, my tastes are "dialed in" to whatever it is that Sam Adams is offering...


----------



## etp777 (Nov 27, 2007)

rkipperman, Lambics are DEFINITELY an acquired taste. Well, to be technical, it's only a lambic if made in Belgium, if memory serves(and a particular area of Belgium). Spontaneously carbonated beer elsewhere. I'm a fan of Kreuk's cherry. Not something I"ll drink often or a lot of though, I'll grab an occasional botttle of lambic every few months at the most, and will just have one bottle when I get it.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

I'll have to agree on the Cherrywheat distaste - not my thing. BTW - one of my favorite brews from them is their Winter Lager. It was one of my first good beers when I was getting into beer a while back, and still love it to this day in spite of my worries after having had other good, respectable beers.

Cordovan


----------

